# If you had Black-Brown Ikea furniture, what color would you paint your room?



## MadCatMk2

Orange.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

I got the exact same bed frame, different nightstand. have the Gallant Desk in Black-brown to match the bed frame.
Goes well with light colored hardwood floors.
My room is an eggshell white.


----------



## townending

Like this


----------



## 10halec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3;15068081*
> I got the exact same bed frame, different nightstand. have the Gallant Desk in Black-brown to match the bed frame.
> Goes well with light colored hardwood floors.
> My room is an *eggshell white*.


Got any pictures by chance?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *townending;15068099*
> Like this


I'm likin that!


----------



## ORL

Man, add some flavor into the mix. Go with a pastel earth tone reddish orange with the perpendicular walls a different color. Mix and match! Don't settle for that blah white crap!


----------



## SgtMunky

I have white walls, and light wood flooring, and regret it. Will swap for a colour, as suggest above









I would love a galant desk too but not sure I could make it work in the space I have


----------



## 10halec

Okay white out of the picture, what about a light grey, navy blue, tan?


----------



## Chranny

White. Because it was white when I moved in and painting is too much effort. （￣へ￣）


----------



## cyronn

Why don't you just to down to your local DIY store and get a colour card. Then see which one suits the best.


----------



## mr. biggums

get a lighter beige, i have the expedit desk in the black/brown and currently have a chocolate brown on the wall's at the moment and the darker color defiantly steals from it


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *townending;15068099*
> Like this


exactly the color I would chose


----------



## 10halec

Should i pick colors that contrast?


----------



## xJavontax

A Royal Blue or a Dodger Blue.


----------



## BF3forever

Id paint it kinda red or some sort of whiteish.
Just dont make it look like a hotel room


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums;15068339*
> get a lighter beige, i have the expedit desk in the black/brown and currently have a chocolate brown on the wall's at the moment and the darker color defiantly steals from it


^this


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;15076432*
> A Royal Blue or a Dodger Blue.


this.

i absolutely love the brown (dark) and royal/dodger blue combo. when pulled off right (shades that compliment each other) it looks incredible.


----------



## ZachOlauson

All black, I love black haha.


----------



## Frazz

I'd go for a Mocha brown colour like this,


----------



## Calipso

Paint it black.


----------



## ACM

A light brown/tan color.


----------



## That Guy

Depends on the Comforter/Sheets/Pillow Covers. The frame is just an accent.


----------



## RaBidRaBit

A dark rust color.


----------



## xJavontax

You want color, something to give it some personality.


----------



## 10halec

What do you guys think about this? Found it on Hardforums -credit to NickJames
View attachment 230789


I love the dark blue with the white blinds/door and thats a black-brown Galant. Opinions?


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Hmm, we have a King size dark wood platform bed in the master bedroom. It has a black leather headboard. We painted the master bedroom Jalapeño Green with White Trim. All the other furniture in the room is a dark stain color.

My wife's computer room has 3 orange(Not bright) walls and one brown accent wall. The accent wall has custom green and orange stencil work. Looks great with dark colored wood.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I have a light blue in my room. When I bought the house it was in the middle of a remodel when it was foreclosed on. The bedroom was painted pink. I repainted it before I even moved in.

I've got medium brown old wood dressers, desk, and bed frame with a light woodgrain laminate floor. I'll put up pics later today.


----------



## 10halec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy;15081640*
> Hmm, we have a King size dark wood platform bed in the master bedroom. It has a black leather headboard. We painted the master bedroom Jalapeño Green with White Trim. All the other furniture in the room is a dark stain color.
> 
> My wife's computer room has 3 orange(Not bright) walls and one brown accent wall. The accent wall has custom green and orange stencil work. Looks great with dark colored wood.


You're not the first to mention a shade of green, others have spoke well of it too, i just cant seem to imagine it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15081644*
> I have a light blue in my room. When I bought the house it was in the middle of a remodel when it was foreclosed on. The bedroom was painted pink. I repainted it before I even moved in.
> 
> I've got medium brown old wood dressers, desk, and bed frame with a light woodgrain laminate floor. I'll put up pics later today.


I'd love to see some pictures!


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Here's quite a few pics, some from the "old layout" when this room was my den/man cave, and some from the "new layout" that has this room as my bedroom.

Old Layout:

















New Layout:

















These pics are from the living room, and might give you some ideas. These were taken before the trim was finished and the carpet was installed.
My license plate wall.

























Only the big back wall is that dark blue Blue-Grey Slate, I believe the color name for the rest of the room was Stone Grey or something like that. I'd haveta go find the touch-up can. the rest of the room is Forest Khaki.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10halec;15081788*
> You're not the first to mention a shade of green, others have spoke well of it too, i just cant seem to imagine it


In my opinion, green only goes well with a Birch or White desk. I feel like the Black-Brown won't contrast well.


----------



## lp75220

I have the same style bedframe. I cant paint my room for hte fear of having to paint it back. I rent. my daughter said that you should paint your room pink. But i think that is because she wants every thing pink


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lp75220;15090461*
> I have the same style bedframe. I cant paint my room for hte fear of having to paint it back. I rent. my daughter said that you should paint your room pink. But i think that is because she wants every thing pink


A pink bedroom is a terrible idea. A pink bedroom is (I believe) at least somewhat responsible for me getting my house.

When I bought my house, the light blue room in my pics above was pink. Two walls were a dark pink, two were a bright, 80's Day-Glo, candy-raver pink. It seared your retinas to enter the room. I repainted the room before even moving any of my stuff into the house. I didn't take any pictures.

I had a chance to speak to the old owner shortly after I moved in to the house. He told me some details about the remodel. He said that he painted the bedroom pink to make his wife happy. The reason he got foreclosed on and lost the house is because she divorced him and left the state. I don't know if the two are related, but I like to think they were.


----------



## allikat

Pale cream walls, with bright white on the woodwork and highlights, or you could go for a darker colour for the woodwork.
I'd always go for a light colour for the walls, as it makes the room brighter, and feel more airy. Ideally, a bedroom should go for a warm colour, which makes you feel comfortable and relaxed, as that's what a bedroom is for. Use the dark furniture as a contrast, and it'll look great.


----------



## EVILNOK

I just moved into a new house and I also have all brown/black furniture in there. I grabbed some Valspar Robin's Egg colored paint 1 day for my computer/bedroom. I hate trying to decide on paint because I know if I don't like it I'll end up having to redo it. Anyway I am really happy with the way it turned out. Its a bright enough color to brighten up the room but not so bright as to say " dam that's some bright paint!" if that makes any sense. Best choice I've made in choosing a paint color if I do say so myself.


----------



## Riou

Light brown/mocha colour. Lighter not darker.


----------



## Manyak

My sister has the same bed and nightstand, and all her furniture is black-brown.

She matched them with a black carpet and red walls, and a tan area rug.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chranny;15068291*
> White. Because it was white when I moved in and painting is too much effort. （￣へ￣）


lol this^ was the same for me for ~9 months then i painted my room a bright red/orange w/ white lines between the colors, alternating diagonal across the walls...and no im not taking pictures! my room! mine! took 3 days to paint!


----------



## 10halec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15098046*
> I just moved into a new house and I also have all brown/black furniture in there. I grabbed some *Valspar Robin's Egg* colored paint 1 day for my computer/bedroom. I hate trying to decide on paint because I know if I don't like it I'll end up having to redo it. Anyway I am really happy with the way it turned out. Its a bright enough color to brighten up the room but not so bright as to say " dam that's some bright paint!" if that makes any sense. Best choice I've made in choosing a paint color if I do say so myself.


Googled that, what a great shade of blue! I would love to see some picture if at all possible?


----------



## EVILNOK

I only have a crappy point a click camera at the moment but gimme a minute and Ill try to get a good shot to upload.
Here ya go:








This camera really doesn't do the color justice. It doesn't have as much of a green to it as it looks like in this picture. Its a really nice blue If you are standing in front of it looking at it there is no green tint to it at all.


----------



## 10halec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15100190*
> I only have a crappy point a click camera at the moment but gimme a minute and Ill try to get a good shot to upload.
> Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This camera really doesn't do the color justice. It doesn't have as much of a green to it as it looks like in this picture. Its a really nice blue If you are standing in front of it looking at it there is no green tint to it at all.


I like it  that would probably look great with black-brown furniture! Valspar is a Lowes brand right?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Okay, you convinced me into getting the paint cans out and getting the color info for them.

The bedroom is painted in Sherwin-Williams SW6220 Interesting Aqua mixed in Dutch Boy Refresh Flat Enamel Paint, because the Menards will mix any color in any paint. At the time, the Menards was running a sale on Refresh, and it has extremely low odor.

The living room is Glidden Forest Khaki as the main color, with Glidden Blue-Grey Slate as the accent wall. These colors are mixed in Glidden Premium Interior Latex - Eggshell because it was on sale, and because there was a Home Depot very close to my work.

The Glidden has slightly more of a paint odor than the Dutch Boy does, which is something to keep in mind if you need to keep the smell of paint down. You can get any color mixed in any paint, so don't feel obligated to get a color mixed in a specific brand just because their name is on the color palette strip.

In my experience, The Dutch Boy covers a lot farther than the paint calculators say it will. I'm no paint pro, and used pretty thick coats, and still only needed 1 can instead of the 4 that it said I needed. So I've had 3 cans of this chilling out in a cabinet under the sink for when I redo the kitchen (it's a rather bright and unappealing blue).


----------



## Arimis5226

I think I would just paint a single accent wall and paint it sangria or carmine red. I just think that single accent walls look great with modern furniture layout. Not to mention, it's less work and less paint, which means less money and less time! Double tripple WIN!


----------



## EnJoY

I have a lot of black ikea stuff in my bedroom. The color I chose for my walls was a deep cornflower blue. Looks great.

Green is also a good choice, as is red if the room is large enough.


----------



## 10halec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15100869*
> Okay, you convinced me into getting the paint cans out and getting the color info for them.
> 
> The bedroom is painted in Sherwin-Williams SW6620 Interesting Aqua mixed in Dutch Boy Refresh Flat Enamel Paint, because the Menards will mix any color in any paint. At the time, the Menards was running a sale on Refresh, and it has extremely low odor.
> 
> The living room is Glidden Forest Khaki as the main color, with Glidden Blue-Grey Slate as the accent wall. These colors are mixed in Glidden Premium Interior Latex - Eggshell because it was on sale, and because there was a Home Depot very close to my work.
> 
> The Glidden has slightly more of a paint odor than the Dutch Boy does, which is something to keep in mind if you need to keep the smell of paint down. You can get any color mixed in any paint, so don't feel obligated to get a color mixed in a specific brand just because their name is on the color palette strip.
> 
> In my experience, The Dutch Boy covers a lot farther than the paint calculators say it will. I'm no paint pro, and used pretty thick coats, and still only needed 1 can instead of the 4 that it said I needed. So I've had 3 cans of this chilling out in a cabinet under the sink for when I redo the kitchen (it's a rather bright and unappealing blue).


Thanks for the post bud! I really like the Sherwin-Williams SW6620 Interesting Aqua. Was that at Home Depot also? I dont think we have a Sherwin-Williams around here








Also any pics of the rooms?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnJoY;15100922*
> I have a lot of black ikea stuff in my bedroom. The color I chose for my walls was a deep cornflower blue. Looks great.
> 
> Green is also a good choice, as is red if the room is large enough.


I'd love to see the cornflower blue! If you care to share


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10halec;15101322*
> Thanks for the post bud! I really like the Sherwin-Williams SW6220 Interesting Aqua. Was that at Home Depot also? I dont think we have a Sherwin-Williams around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also any pics of the rooms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see the cornflower blue! If you care to share


The Sherwin-Williams color chip was from a Sherwin-Williams store. The Dutch Boy paint was from Menards, a big home-improvement store chain in the Midwest.











Sherwin-Williams Store Locator

This info is from the mixing label on the Aqua, it might be useful for your paint mixing person if you can't find the color chip.










Sherwin-Williams allows you to download a palette set for Photoshop that is the exact colors for all their paint codes, so I did that. This is SW6220, on CS4. If your printer is calibrated properly, you should be able to print this, take it to the store, have it color matched, and get the right color.










The pics of the rooms are on page three of this thread. Here's a permalink for you:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-room-office/1126207-if-you-had-black-brown-ikea-3.html#post15087717


----------



## sloppyjoe123

I would paint it bright pink tho.... Compatible color schemes are soooooo overrated


----------



## 10halec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15101700*
> *snip*


Yep I'm in AZ, no Menards here ):
But I'm sure the guys at home depot can use the color code you gave me! Thanks again!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10halec;15100827*
> I like it  that would probably look great with black-brown furniture! Valspar is a Lowes brand right?


Ya I got it from Lowes. And it does look great with black/brown furniture which is exactly what I have. It really does look much better than the picture I posted. To me my room feels more relaxing since I painted it and it looks great too I think. BTW I just grabbed a paint sample card off the Valspar wall in the store for them to use to mix mine. Valspar Robin's Egg is the exact name.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz;15077080*
> I'd go for a Mocha brown colour like this,


Thats exactly the color of my room. Works perfectly with my black-brown furniture.


----------



## Markeh

I have a black-brown desk, chest of drawers, wardrobe and bedside table. I personally have 3 walls in a magnolia colour (eggshell white would do, or a sort of natural hessian colour), and a dark red wall for my bedhead wall (the wall my desk goes up against)










You can just see the magnolia on the right hand side (my room had a built-in wardrobe, which we took the doors off - in there is painted the same colour as the other 3 walls)


----------



## remotehuman

I think a navy color would look good.. If that's your taste


----------



## butlermarie38

You have tons of options for paint colors to go with that furniture. It all depends on your personal tastes -- you could definitely go with neutrals or you could choose a bright color to liven it up!


----------

